# Office version 2.0



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Well you guys know me, I am not one to stay beat down by anything. So I have put in about 80-90hours of work on the remodel of the office in the past week since the big 265g tank decided to leak all over. Some of the things I have done are new floor, new varnished rustic plank ceiling, painted walls to match, trout border, trim work, made the desk all out of hand carved painted and sealed foam board, put up a wall in the very back of the office to cover the storage area, recessed an area for over-wintering my Bonsai trees, built the 75g tank into the desk, made low profile canopy with 15ft of LED strip lights for the tank, added surround sound. And much more but you get the idea. Still have to hang a door to hide the furnace room, do some more detail odds & ends plus hang some more fishing trip pics on the bare wall areas etc etc as well as set up the decor inside the aquarium....but It's taking pretty good shape now.

A before pic before I sledge hammered the tank out of the way to start working
.
.










And the stage it is at now today....


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Way to turn a disaster into a masterpiece! It looks really incredible, and I actually like it better than what you had before, though those extra 190 gallons will be missed.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah man I do miss those extra 190g...but in the long run it'll be for the best. I go on so many fishing trips during the spring/summer/fall where some are as long as 16days, that monster tank would have been a source of great stress for me while I was gone. I do miss it already, but I am enjoying the stress free life without it already too.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks really great. I'm amazed at how quickly that turned around.


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad to see you made the most out of an unfortunate situation. Looks great. I like how the 75 is integrated with your desk. Still a great cave, but even more room now. Really enjoy following your projects.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Took some time this weekend to finish getting the tank decor set up now as well as spray bar mounted etc etc. I'm very pleased with the way it looks now, pretty happy with the LED strip lights I set up as well. Bright enough to show fish colors yet not so overly / too bright.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

'

Working on covering all that new wall space with pictures from past trips. Darn prices of printer ink cartridges is killing me though.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

lol...


----------



## TheFishGuy1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Looking good Steve!


----------

